# Ships Callsigns



## Bernval

I am writing a summary of my time as a R/O (1957-62) at the request of my Grandsons. I kept detailed info on my ships (Foreign and Coastal Relief) journeys and distances but have lost my reference to their Radio Call signs. I have sourced photos on the Internet but cannot find help with Call Signs. If anyone can help me I would be extremely grateful.
My ships were:
SS Cormount (Wm Cory) Feb 1957.
SS Sandhoe (Sharp Steamship Co) Mar 1957.
MV Freetown (Elder Dempster) July 1957.
MV British Seafarer (BP) Aug 1957.
SS Ramsay (Bolton Shipping Co) June 1958.
MV Bardistan (F Strick Co) Jun 1958.
MV Alaric (Shaw Savill) July 1958.
SS Benarty (Ben Line) July 1958. 
SS Georgidore (Maritime Shipping Co) Oct 1958
SS Fidentia (Metcalfe & Son Co) Oct 1958 
SS City of Lyons (Ellerman) Mar 1959
MV Bamenda Palm (Palm Line) April 1959
SS British Beacon (BP) Oct 1959. 
SS British Victory (BP) June 1960. 
MV British Swift (BP) Feb 1961
SS British Engineer (BP) 1962. 
Regards. Bernval


----------



## alastairjs

Bernval,
I can help with these:
British Seafarer - GCJS, British Beacon - GCHB, British Victory - MPLY, 
British Swift - GCHG, British Engineer - GPKF
Regards
Alastair


----------



## Cwatcher

Bernval,
We must have sailed together on the Beacon - maiden voyage, October '59. I was a second trip Navigating apprentice. Will PM you my details.
I see Alastair has already supplied you with the BP call signs. Have to be quick to beat him.....!


----------



## trotterdotpom

Was Fidentia really a steamship? I sailed on Industria and for some reason I remember her call sign was GFHD. I've got an idea that Fidentia was GFHC or GFHE but I could be wrong, in fact I probably am.

John T


----------



## Bernval

*Fidentia*



trotterdotpom said:


> Was Fidentia really a steamship? I sailed on Industria and for some reason I remember her call sign was GFHD. I've got an idea that Fidentia was GFHC or GFHE but I could be wrong, in fact I probably am.
> 
> John T


Thanks for the reply. According to my Discharge Book stamp it is SS Fidentia. We sailed from Newport with Coal to Buenos Aries (at about 8 knots!) and back from Rosario and Bahia Blanca with wheat. A real tramp ship!
Regards
Bernard


----------



## Bernval

*Thanks*



alastairjs said:


> Bernval,
> I can help with these:
> British Seafarer - GCJS, British Beacon - GCHB, British Victory - MPLY,
> British Swift - GCHG, British Engineer - GPKF
> Regards
> Alastair


Many thanks Alastair. Ref. the Br. Victory call sign, I don't remember why some were 'M' call signs, it's come as a bit of a shock.
Regards
Bernard


----------



## John Leary

Bernval

The callsigns below are from a 1963, Admiralty Call Sign list. I hope they refer to your ships.

SS Cormount (Wm Cory) Feb 1957. GJGC
SS Sandhoe (Sharp Steamship Co) Mar 1957. GLWL
MV Bardistan (F Strick Co) Jun 1958. MAFZ
MV Alaric (Shaw Savill) July 1958. GWRQ
SS Benarty (Ben Line) July 1958. GKYX
SS Georgidore (Maritime Shipping Co) Oct 1958 MSFW
SS Fidentia (Metcalfe & Son Co) Oct 1958 GRCY
MV Bamenda Palm (Palm Line) April 1959 GVCW

Best regards
John


----------



## Bernval

*Call Signs*



John Leary said:


> Bernval
> 
> The callsigns below are from a 1963, Admiralty Call Sign list. I hope they refer to your ships.
> 
> SS Cormount (Wm Cory) Feb 1957. GJGC
> SS Sandhoe (Sharp Steamship Co) Mar 1957. GLWL
> MV Bardistan (F Strick Co) Jun 1958. MAFZ
> MV Alaric (Shaw Savill) July 1958. GWRQ
> SS Benarty (Ben Line) July 1958. GKYX
> SS Georgidore (Maritime Shipping Co) Oct 1958 MSFW
> SS Fidentia (Metcalfe & Son Co) Oct 1958 GRCY
> MV Bamenda Palm (Palm Line) April 1959 GVCW
> 
> Best regards
> John


Many thanks John for your reply. It's very much appreciated.
Regards
Bernard


----------



## trotterdotpom

Bernval said:


> Thanks for the reply. According to my Discharge Book stamp it is SS Fidentia. We sailed from Newport with Coal to Buenos Aries (at about 8 knots!) and back from Rosario and Bahia Blanca with wheat. A real tramp ship!
> Regards
> Bernard


No worries, Bern. Maybe that was an earlier Fidentia that Metcalfe's had, they seem to have kept the same names. JL seems to have come up with the call sign anyway.

I did that Buenos Aires, Rosario, Bahia Blanca run too (albeit at 12 knots). Brilliant. Finished up aground at Choggia near Venice - not too shabby either.

John T


----------



## alastairjs

Bernard,
There is quite a list of BP vessels with "M" call signs, British Adventure, Bulldog, Courage, Gunner, Hero, Honour, Merchant, Oak, Officer, Patrol, Sailor, Sergeant, Skill, Soldier, Sovereign, Talent, Tenacity, Trader, Valour, Victory & Vigilance. That's not an exhaustive list, just the ships that were still around in 1971. They all had being built in the 50s in common, a time when shipowners were building up their fleets and still replacing war losses; a boom time for the shipbuilding industry. Is it possible that the powers that be actually ran short of "G" call signs at that time? I'm sure one of our sparks will know the answer. The "M"s weren't restricted to BP, Shell's Hemimactra, for example, was MWNG. She was built in '56.
Regards,
Alastair


----------



## david.hopcroft

Have found one more..

Fidentia/GRCY

David
+


----------



## Bernval

Many Thanks David for the confirmation for SS Fidentia.
Regards
Bernard


----------



## Bernval

Thanks to everyone who responded so quickly to my request. I have just 3 left to identify and I include a bit more info as they were all off UK lists by 1960.

MV Freetown was originally Greystoke Castle, (1928) sold to Elder Demster and renamed 1946. Scrapped 1958.

City of Lyons built 1926, scrapped 1960, Possibly GMCN but would welcome confirmation.

SS Ramsay built 1952 (the 5th ship to bear this name for Bolton Steam Shipping Co) was sold in 1960 to United Oriental SS Co. Karachi, and then scrapped after air raid damage at Chittagong. 
Regards, Bernard


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Bernard,

CITY OF LYONS - GMCN (confirmed).
FREETOWN - GNRW.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## trotterdotpom

As I mentioned in my post above, "GFHD", Industria, definitely pre-dated 1965. Why would they not include "H"?

My first ship was MAWW - sounded great on RT.

John T


----------



## King Ratt

Call signs with "H" in which I sailed.
RFA Bacchus/GHVE 
RFA Pearleaf/GGHA
RFA Regent/GRMH


----------



## Keith Adkins

My "H" callsigns are 
MV Tibia GHHB Shell tanker ex PHZN 
MV City of Canberra GHTQ


----------



## Ron Stringer

R651400 said:


> Pre 1965 I've little or no recollection of ever hearing on 500 kcs a British vowelled call-signs or any containing the the letter H..


My last ship, 1964, was Regent Pembroke/GNJH


----------



## Keith Adkins

Should have added to my previous that I was on the Tibia 1960/61 and the City of Canberra for the whole of 1964


----------



## david.hopcroft

My 'H's 1963-67
Naess Sovereign - GHFJ
Partula - GBYH
Langkloof - ZSHI (I invested in a bug key for this one !!)
Mobil Astral - GMOH

David
+


----------



## IAN M

*Ships' Callsigns*

Liberty Ships managed by Holts and on which I served.

SAMITE - BFPG
SAMFORTH - MYQN
SAMNESSE - MYMX


----------



## ernhelenbarrett

I FITTED OUT THE Alaric IN Glasgow AND SPENT THE NEXT 3 YEARS ON HER, C/SIGN was GWRQ, also back in 1954 C/sign of British Gratitude was MAGQ, did a year on her then.
Ern Barrett


----------



## Degema

Callsign of Greek owned Panama registered Anthony HOZY in 1961.


----------



## cajef

R651400 said:


> Pre 1965 I've little or no recollection of ever hearing on 500 kcs a British vowelled call-sign or any containing the the letter H.


I sailed on 

Empress of Canada GHLA - 1963
Regent Falcon GDRU - 1964


----------



## Bernval

*Mv Freetown*



Hugh MacLean said:


> Bernard,
> 
> CITY OF LYONS - GMCN (confirmed).
> FREETOWN - GNRW.
> 
> Regards
> Hugh


Many thanks Hugh for the reply. I have since found that E D re-used this name again in 1964. Can I dare to ask if your reference to MV Freetown is for the first one? If so I am now down to one ship to find SS Ramsay built 1953 for Bolton Steamship Co.
Regards, 
Bernard


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Yes Bernard. FREETOWN ex-GREYSTOKE CASTLE official number 149667 built 1928 was c/s GNRW.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Bernval

*Thanks*



Hugh MacLean said:


> Bernard,
> 
> CITY OF LYONS - GMCN (confirmed).
> FREETOWN - GNRW.
> 
> Regards
> Hugh


Thanks for the confirmation Hugh.
Regards
Bernard


----------



## King Ratt

Mobil Endeavour GHMT.


----------



## robinhood_1984

I was visiting my uncle last night who is and has been for many years a ham radio operator and he has a "G" call sign but said that the British "G" register has been full for years now and new British ham radio operators now receive "M" call signs. Perhaps the same is true of ships? 
I wonder though, do they re-use call signs as old ones become free again? If so the tiny British fleet of today should easily fit within the "G" prefix call signs 50 times over but I see that the only British flag coaster I worked on in the early 2000s has a "M" call sign.


----------



## Oceanspanner

La Hortensia GHBQ if my memory serves me right (which at my age I doubt )


----------



## Oceanspanner

Or was it GBHQ ?


----------



## david.hopcroft

GHBQ

GBHQ = Chefoo


----------



## Oceanspanner

david.hopcroft said:


> GHBQ
> 
> GBHQ = Chefoo


Got it right second time. Lovely ship. Remember with fond memories both Capt Eyrewalker ( a lovely man ) and the Tiger Lager girl in Singapore but got the latter sorted in Dakar on the road home.

Cheers

Pat


----------



## edinoz

MV Freetown GMOA

This was one of the six F Class, I sailed Fulani and Falaba.
If you get this response I'll look up the others from "List of Ship Stations" I have in my possession.

Ed in Oz - ex Elder Dempster and Ocean Fleets


----------



## joe-ei5ge

looking for callsign Australian Star ( 1960's Blue Flu)


----------



## Neil Purdon

Australi*a* Star - GQYU (1971 ITU List of call signs)


Neil


----------



## مسافر

trotterdotpom said:


> Was Fidentia really a steamship? I sailed on Industria and for some reason I remember her call sign was GFHD. I've got an idea that Fidentia was GFHC or GFHE but I could be wrong, in fact I probably am.
> 
> John T


GFHC was the Aulica. Somewhat ironically, my office is a few hundred metres from where this photograph was taken in December 1982.


----------



## david.hopcroft

These are in the gallery. It is the same layout and gear as Partula/GBYH which I was on, and also looked like a sister to Aulica, but carried Bitumen so the tank arrangement was different. 

The Telefunken T36 on Partula had a larger main power transformer after the original burned out because it couldn't handle the load. A larger one was box mounted outside between it and the T10A as it didn't fit the space inside.

David
+


----------



## trotterdotpom

Just curious. Is that a rotating loop DF on the LHS of the desk?

John T


----------



## Varley

There's a lifeboat set on EBAY presently ex GHQB.

Not a model I know but I would be interested to know the ID of GHQB.

David V


----------



## david.hopcroft

John - Yes it is. AEI weren't into BT Loops until a bit later - after the patent ended I think - It was a very good DF, though difficult to keep still in a NE Gale trying to find Pentland at 3am. 

The photos are not in SN gallery but they are from http://www.seefunknetz.de/
Fotos - Stationen

David
+


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thanks, David. The only rotating loop DFs I sailed with had the "wheel" on the deckhead and weren't exactly "ergonomic". 

The one in the photo looks like a joy to use ... if you must.

John T


----------



## مسافر

david.hopcroft said:


> These are in the gallery. It is the same layout and gear as Partula/GBYH which I was on, and also looked like a sister to Aulica, but carried Bitumen so the tank arrangement was different.
> 
> The Telefunken T36 on Partula had a larger main power transformer after the original burned out because it couldn't handle the load. A larger one was box mounted outside between it and the T10A as it didn't fit the space inside.
> 
> David
> +


The radio room was a little different on the Aulica.


----------



## trotterdotpom

I notice a bottle of Tipex next to the typewriter. Tell the kids today and they wouldn't believe it!

John T


----------



## مسافر

Easier than typing it all out again!


----------



## Neil Purdon

GHQB = British Cygnet (ITU list of March 1972)


----------



## Varley

Much obliged, Neil.


----------



## ernhelenbarrett

I believe British ships callsigns could be used again if the vessel was sold or scrapped but not if the ship had a disastrous end, fire or sunk such as the Queen Elizabeth/GBSS which caught fire and sunk in Hong Kong harbour as the
Seawise University or a name like it
Ern Barrett


----------



## jimg0nxx

Ern, one of my old ships City of Birkenhead/GDLP was sold to Chinese interests in 1971 and went under Panamanian flag. A couple of years later I heard the callsign being used by a Maersk ship. Surely as GBSS was sold and call changed to the flag of Seawise University (Bermuda, Bahamas or similar?) this would have freed up the callsign. Have forgotten which flag was used, but did hear her on air on her final voyage to Hong Kong.
Jim


----------



## Varley

I am sure a surveyor will correct me but in 1971 I am sure the policy was not to re-issue a 'used' callsign following ITU guidance on avoidance of mixing up IDs (some people may actually have used the ITU publications to determine AA!).

Exemptions were not unknown however but I doubt any cargo vessel would have qualified.

Once the MPT/PO/BT relinquished (had taken from them) the responsibility the wrods all and pot come to mind. Rescued to some extent by Wray Castle. In the interregnum it was not unknown for VLCCs to be issued with a VHF only license - to the point surveyors had to apply the letter of the law in overlooking the deficiency - Edinburgh Fruid was one such. The letter says that the vessel must have a valid license, it was valid but for little the vessel needed.

To cap it all they took it away from Wray castle and back to the RadioAbominationAgency who then claimed they had a leading safety function!


----------



## bobharrison2002

Oriana / GVSN


----------



## Troppo

The new_ Britannia_ is 2HHG5.

What a bastard of a callsign for CW....

(EEK)

Right down the end of the GKA traffic last as well....

(Jester)


----------



## bfraser47

Troppo said:


> The new_ Britannia_ is 2HHG5.
> 
> What a bastard of a callsign for CW....
> 
> (EEK)
> 
> Right down the end of the GKA traffic last as well....
> 
> (Jester)


Does GKA still do tfc lists ???? Surely not, in this day of satcoms, email and voice is used ???? Or are you taking the proverbial ? If not, I'll revalidate my ticket and sign on....can still tx/rx at 30 wpm


----------



## Troppo

GKA is no more, alas....

(Jester)


----------



## david.hopcroft

The previous Britannia was GQXC with the warship symbol next to its name in the ITU list.

David
+


----------



## Peter Eccleson

Port Alfred - GHHD


----------



## Naytikos

If call-signs are not being re-used can anyone explain why most call-signs in current use have a numeral as the last character?

This is in accordance with ITU Reg 19.55, which I think has always had such a provision: i.e. a ship's call-sign may be formed by one or two characters indicating the country of registry followed by two letters _OR_ the same arrangement followed by a digit other than 0 or 1.

I am simply curious as to why the last digit is now being incorporated; everybody's doing it!


----------



## richardwakeley

I think it's because they run out of four letter callsigns within their allocation. For instance, Hong Kong only has VR, with 26x26 possibilities, but has about half a zillion ships in the register. Almost all have a number after the four letters.


----------



## trotterdotpom

I think I'm right in saying that a number after the four letter callsign indicated a lifeboat from the parent vessel. Or am I confused again?

John T


----------



## King Ratt

trotterdotpom said:


> I think I'm right in saying that a number after the four letter callsign indicated a lifeboat from the parent vessel. Or am I confused again?
> 
> John T


It certainly used to be the case. Today, however, I do not know the answer.

73

KR


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thanks KR. With those slippery slidery lifeboats they have these days, I expect they all have the same callsign: AAAAAAAAARGH!

John T

PS Apart from the Polish ones which would be: SPLADOOOOOOOSH.


----------



## bobharrison2002

trotterdotpom said:


> I think I'm right in saying that a number after the four letter callsign indicated a lifeboat from the parent vessel. Or am I confused again?
> 
> John T


Back in the day it was certainly the case. The "Accident" boats or Radio boats on Canberra were GBVC11 (Port) and GBVC22 (Stbd). They were the small craft at the fwd end of the prom deck.


----------



## Naytikos

As I remember it one was supposed to use one's callsign with '21' appended when operating the lifeboat radio from the boat, but just the normal callsign if it was still aboard the ship. (That's assuming anyone really went to the trouble of rigging the antenna and getting a volunteer to crank the handles on, say, the monkey island)!

But, while not disputing Richard's proposition in post 66, surely that means call-signs are indeed being re-used.


----------



## Moulder

"The callsign of the parent ship followed by two digits (other than 0 or 1 in cases where they immediately follow a letter)."

(Thumb)


----------



## Troppo

Heresy, I know, but these days the MMSI has effectively replaced the callsign....


----------



## J. Davies

I sailed on the VLCC "Eriskay" in 1986, call sign was ELCF9

Some shoreside R/Os would question the call but accept it eventually.


----------



## Robin McHood

The original reason for the M callsigns was indeed beacuse they started to run out of G ones due to the policy of not re-issuing callsigns, and also because the British MN was humungeous at the time. I remember BP alone taking up 2 or three whole pages in the old ITU List of callsigns in the 60's. At that time as a Marconi man a GTZM call on 500 would almost guarantee you a reply anywhere in the world. 

Oh and to add to the H link - GHRN - Springbank, the only one I can remember, probably because that was a 16 month trip courtesy of Andrew Weirs.


----------



## Paul Braxton

Referring to some earlier msgs, "Icenic"/GHHH wasn't exactly a callsign which tripped easily off the key, especially after a bad night! I seem to remember quite a few shore stations getting tied up in knots with that one, usually when sending OBS to African coast stations...


----------



## Troppo

Awful....


----------



## Degema

Sail Training Ship Stavros S Niarchos callsign MZIU7


----------



## david.hopcroft

Paul - ZSHI had a similar effect on 9LL when taking my OBS. I invested in a small Japanese bug for that one.

David
+


----------



## Paul Braxton

david.hopcroft said:


> Paul - ZSHI had a similar effect on 9LL when taking my OBS. I invested in a small Japanese bug for that one.
> 
> David
> +


Hi David. I don't remember 9LL, although I should do, I guess. Seems very familiar... go on, enlighten me! ZSHI.. now that is a bit of a stutterer to be sure, maybe even worse than my example. Try getting through to Mombasaradio (now what was his c/s? 5 something? Could it have been 5ZF by any chance?).
8PO was one of my favourite shore station c/s's, maybe had something to do with thoughts of the delights of that wonderful island to come when sailing the W'indies, more than the actual rhythm of the c/s itself...
(Answers to who the heck was 8PO will not be forthcoming from me as I'm 100% sure someone will immediately come forward with the answer!)


----------



## trotterdotpom

9LL ... Freetown?
8PO .... Barbados?

John T


----------



## Ron Stringer

Paul Braxton said:


> (Answers to who the heck was 8PO will not be forthcoming from me as I'm 100% sure someone will immediately come forward with the answer!)


Seems very likely to be Barbados, which in my day was VPO. North Post Trinidad was VPL - did that become 9LL after independence?


----------



## Moulder

Ron Stringer said:


> Seems very likely to be Barbados, which in my day was VPO. North Post Trinidad was VPL - did that become 9LL after independence?


Can remember 9LL (Freetown) on the West African Coast - used to try and raise them to clear OBS when in range. 

(Thumb)


----------



## Paul Braxton

8PO was indeed Barbados.

Trinidad (North Post) was 9YL Ron. Kingston was 6YI (now that was a nice c/s).


----------



## david.hopcroft

9LL was indeed Freetown and he was always keen to take OBS, even to asking for the previous few if you still had copies. ZSHI was a Safmarine fruit reefer called LANGKLOOF when I first joined, later renamed S.A.LANGKLOOF. a lovely ship which was a 'don't call me.......' sort of job.

David
+


----------

